# donuts= broken goat?



## greased (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah... i admit it, i was doing some donuts in a parking lot. couldn't resist.

anyways, after i drove away it felt like my power steering was broken, as if the car was off that was how difficult it was to drive.
the car also whines (think supercharger) when you turn the wheel more than 45 degrees to either side. The whine has nothing to do with car speed and all to do with engine rpm (higher rpm= louder whine/higher pitch?

after i did this i looked under the hood and it looked like my steering fluid exploded. the cap was still on but there was fluid in the general vicinity ie. intake.


so i feel like a big dumb idiot, but will someone help me figure out what is wrong?

btw my car is a 2005 m6


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check all your hoses and connection points. Then refill your power steering with ATF to proper levels after doing that turn your sterring wheel lock to lock many times to bleed the system. See what that does, first clean up the area to check for leaks. If that does nothing take it to the dealer admit to nothing.


----------



## greased (Jun 11, 2008)

ok, any ideas on what the high pitch whining thing is?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If the sound changes when turing the steering wheel it is your power steering pump. Most of the time when they make noises is when you are low on fluid or they are shot.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

gm4life said:


> If the sound changes when turing the steering wheel it is your power steering pump. Most of the time when they make noises is when you are low on fluid or they are shot.


or it's a ford!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

koman said:


> or it's a ford!


:lol:So true.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

i second that^^^^ a ford off the assembly line


----------



## Nizidramanii'yt (Feb 3, 2007)

I second the low fluid levels in the power steering. You probably busted a hose somewhere (I did it a few weeks ago) and your fluid left. When your levels get low, you'll hear that whining sound.

I just disconnected my power steering. It drives fine so long as you make sure you're moving when you want to turn.


----------

